# Ajedrez Electronico, No tan bueno como el Humano



## sornyacolores (Jul 6, 2011)

Asi es me gusta jugar ajedrez, ya que me hace razonar.... por ejemplo un moviemiento falso en un tablero o en una tele puede ser fatal.... a ustedes que juegos les gustan?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2011)

Estrategia principalmente... lease Ajedrez, Go, Risk o Cartas, y en computadoras Starcraft, Warcraft, Civilizacion.... Simuladores de vuelo

ah.. y sobretodo con mi novia..


----------



## sornyacolores (Jul 7, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Estrategia principalmente... lease Ajedrez, Go, Risk o Cartas, y en computadoras Starcraft, Warcraft, Civilizacion.... Simuladores de vuelo
> 
> ah.. y sobretodo con mi novia..




a quien no??? jeje pero lo que no se jugar es backgammon... ni le entiendo


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2011)

es bien facil... si quieres un dia nos metemos a yahoo juegos y te enseño...


----------



## sornyacolores (Jul 7, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> es bien facil... si quieres un dia nos metemos a yahoo juegos y te enseño...


tu di cuando =D


----------



## archimur (Jul 17, 2011)

por internet tambien se encuentran muchos cursos para iniciarse


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 17, 2011)

esta el Ajedrez del windows 7 chess 

 oooh! si el ajedrez es muy bueno


----------



## Xander (Jul 17, 2011)

a mi me gusta jugar ajedrez...pero soy maliiisimo ...por eso practico en una pagina muy buena que se llama gamezer...aunque me quedo con el billiar, tambien hay en esa pagina, muy buuenaa..!


----------

